# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Hình ảnh về tiền giấy Euro

## dungtsbd

*Money clipart* 
9 JPG | 96-240 DPI | up to 4200x2800 pix | RAR 11 mb.​
[download][/download]
[CODE]http://rapidshare.com/files/288697829/Euros.rar

```
http://letitbit.net/download/3269.3438b72d4531dd26c62f5dd477/Euros.rar.html
```

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=7894

----------

